

Announcing Angular Kendo UI - burke_holland

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kendoui.com&#x2F;blogs&#x2F;teamblog&#x2F;posts&#x2F;13-06-24&#x2F;announcing-angular-kendo-ui.aspx
======
pestaa
Should have been pasted in the URL text field.

[http://www.kendoui.com/blogs/teamblog/posts/13-06-24/announc...](http://www.kendoui.com/blogs/teamblog/posts/13-06-24/announcing-
angular-kendo-ui.aspx)

